
Take Two Hours of Pine Forest and Call Me in the Morning (2012) - katiey
http://www.outsideonline.com/1870381/take-two-hours-pine-forest-and-call-me-morning
======
tines
> Florence Williams travels to the deep woods of Japan, where researchers are
> backing up the surprising theory that nature can lower your blood pressure,
> fight off depression, beat back stress

Is this surprising?

~~~
GavinMcG
Some parts are, as the article makes clear.

~~~
Sharlin
Where? To me it seems that all the article is about is how some people are
getting hard data to support the very intuitive idea that being in a natural
environment is good for you.

~~~
kwhitefoot
Me too. Some of the details of exactly how it works might be surprising to
those who are familiar with the science involved but the general thesis that
getting out for a relaxing walk in the woods is good for you is neither new
nor surprising.

Also: couldn't they have found a stock picture of a pine forest?

